# Aitor Azkue....



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like good one!  

The Eagle Has Landed, Armour and Aircraft Dioramas by Aitor Azkue...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Interesting book - some bl**dy good diorama work there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2016)

....and 'only' €39.50, what's that, about £29?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Yep, £29.13 at today's exchange rate. Not a price I'd pay just 'to have a look' - get the local library to get it for me instead !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2016)

yep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Yep, £29.13 at today's exchange rate. Not a price I'd pay just 'to have a look' - get the local library to get it for me instead !



As in buy for you and you keep....any questions asked will be answered with 'I have no idea what you're beating your gums about...'


----------

